# Best company for microchips?



## storybookstory (Dec 29, 2007)

I need to get a microchip for my puppy. I know it has to happen at the vet. Will I have a choice of companies to go with? Or will it just have to be the one my vet uses? Are there different costs with different companies?

Thanks!

Melissa


----------



## joemodeler (Dec 3, 2007)

We are having our Havanese "chipped" today. If your concern is about the ability to read the chip by an organization our vet informed us that a wand is out that can read all of the six companies that produce the chips and that our area governments, etc. have this wand. We live in Nassau County Long Island.


----------



## storybookstory (Dec 29, 2007)

I just saw that Jefferspet.com sell the microchip -

http://www.jefferspet.com/ssc/produ...LLGUFGC67FHNE544T6B&pf_id=0159&cmkw=microchip

Has anyone used this DIY microchip?

Just wondering --


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The two most common and most widely able to be read are Avid and Home Again. I've used both without any problems and my veterinarians can verify both.

If you really want a true assessment of what is most widely used and able to be read, place some calls to your local shelters and veterinarians (other than your own) and ask which microchips they can read and which ones they would recommend. They deal with found/lost dogs more than anyone else.


----------



## storybookstory (Dec 29, 2007)

Is there a yearly maintenence fee with either of them, to keep your dog on the registry list? Or is it just a one time fee?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

With Avid and Home Again, it is a one-time registration fee. Of course, if you transfer ownership, you want to update the information, and that does require a small additional fee.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

The last time I checked with home again there was a yearly fee.


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

I just took Luna to get 'chipped' today at the vet. It's a Home Again chip. The cost was $45.00. According to the registration paper, the activation fee is $10.00 + $14.99 annual fee. You also received a yellow plastic tag with her number to put on her collar, along with a sticker with her ID # that you can put in a file. I did get a demonstration as to how the wand and the chip work. I was told that there is a universal wand that will read any microchip. They said there are about 6 companies that manufacture the microchips now.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Really? How is Home Again getting paid for it? Do they bill you, automatically charge your credit card, or what? I have to go look, because if that is the case then what happens if my girl with the Home Again chip gets lost? eeks.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

OK, just got off the phone with Home Again (1-888-466-3242 if anyone has specific questions they want to ask them). They said that *there are NO annual fees for basic recovery info*. The annual fee is for additional services and you can read about those on their web site.

The customer service was great. They asked for my dog's ID and asked if any of my info had changed. I hadn't even thought of my alternate contact's info - she's recently moved, so her information was completely out of date. The CSR immediately made an online account for me so I can go to http://www.homeagainid.com and change the info for myself or my alternate contacts at anytime - or you can do it by phone.


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*chips*

We just had our 2 show puppies chipped before they headed to florida and the vet used home again...there is now a 14.95 a year fee that you must agree to pay yearly when you register them... It was about 30 dollars to register them both and of course the fee of the vet. Susan


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I got homeagain at the time because A) it's what the vet offered and B) it was on sale.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

elregalohavanese said:


> We just had our 2 show puppies chipped before they headed to florida and the vet used home again...there is now a 14.95 a year fee that you must agree to pay yearly when you register them... It was about 30 dollars to register them both and of course the fee of the vet. Susan


Susan, when I just called Home Again, they said the annual fee is only for the additional services. You don't need to pay an annual fee unless you want all the extra stuff that they would do for you if your dog was lost.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi has a Home Again chip. I only paid the initial reg fee and have not paid anything since. That was 1-1/2 yrs ago. Shelby has a different chip, and that was a one-time fee also.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I got Reece and Preston mircochipped and they were not charging the 14.95 annual fee. When I got Nigel I saw on the site that they were charging the fee and I called and they told me that yes you do have to pay it. But that I would not have to pay if for Reece or Preston, because they were done before they started charging the fee.

I will be getting Nigel mircochipped next month when he gets his shots. I will call again and ask them.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The phone number is up above, Paige. The annual fee is for the additional services, but the one-time fee is for the microchip & registration info of ownership & your alternate contact. Those three items don't require the annual fee.


----------



## storybookstory (Dec 29, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> The phone number is up above, Paige. The annual fee is for the additional services, but the one-time fee is for the microchip & registration info of ownership & your alternate contact. Those three items don't require the annual fee.


I wonder if you are grandfathered in because you got the chips before they started this 'fee'. I'll have to call and find out.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

storybookstory said:


> I wonder if you are grandfathered in because you got the chips before they started this 'fee'. I'll have to call and find out.


That was the way it was explained to me, but I haven't called them in a while. I will have to call and talk to them again. I don't pay a fee for my first two boys.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Sully was chipped when we got him. A company in Canada, I cannot recall. But there was no transfer fee and no annual fee.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

storybookstory said:


> I wonder if you are grandfathered in because you got the chips before they started this 'fee'. I'll have to call and find out.


*Yes, you're right. * I called back and asked about getting a second dog chipped and they said any new microchips _*do*_ require the annual fee. Any of the older clients keep the basic service (they call it the "limited service"), and have the ability to upgrade, but all new clients have to pay for the upgraded service. The upgraded service does sound nice, but what a lot of money to keep paying for nothing, assuming your dog is never lost. The new service includes a $3000 insurance for vet care, a proactive alert sent out to a 25 mile radius of where the pet was lost, including the photo that you upload to their web site and a few other perks.

Frankly, with the Havanese community and the Amos Alert System, I think I'd prefer to keep my $15/year and utilize other resources.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes, that is what they told me a year ago. I will still be getting Nigel mirochipped. It is worth it to me to pay the 14.95 annual fee. A small cost if it returns my boy to me if he is ever lost.


----------

